# Norfolk pine bowl



## MPeach (Mar 4, 2013)

Norfolk pine bowl 12" x 5" . Turned thin at 1/8" and soaked /cure for thirty days.

[attachment=19716]


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazing colors.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice form, and as Mike said, great coloring!


----------



## phinds (Mar 4, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 4, 2013)

Im going to turn some NIP veery soon. I hopw it comes out as nice as yours did..... Beautiful.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful bowl Mike :wacko1: it's already been said but MAN those are some beautiful colors. 
Scott


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow! That is eye candy! Was the soak in danish oil?


----------



## MPeach (Mar 4, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Wow! That is eye candy! Was the soak in danish oil?



50% boiled linseed oil 50% mineral spirits 24 hr soak 24 hr dry and wet sand in between until cells can't absorb any more


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome bowl. It has eyes! Amazing what Mother Nature can produce. Great work.


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 5, 2013)

It should also be translucent. A small spot above it will bring out the most beautiful glow. Great work!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 5, 2013)

Beautiful ...only wish I could do that!!


----------

